# sincere ignorance



## Encolpius

Tiszteletem, itt szeretném megkérdezni, mert itt láthatóan több idő és emberke van elemzésekre, mint az Only English fórumban. 
Martin Kuther King jr. egyik mondásában szerepel a sincere ignorance, a neten őszinte/nyílt tudatlanság-ra van lefordítva, sajnos M.L.Kinget nem tudom megkérdezni, de szerintettek, mit jelent a szókapcsolat? Hogy lehet a tudatlanság őszinte?


----------



## francisgranada

Talán úgy, hogy bizonyos ismeretek vagy képzettség hiányában valaki "őszintén" (esetleg "naivan") tudatlan, nem látja az összefüggéseket stb. Ezzel szemben másvalaki szándékosan nem akar tudni bizonyos dolgokról, például kényelemből, érdekből vagy lelkiismereti okok miatt, stb.


----------



## Encolpius

Köszi. Igen, talán úgy is feltehettem volna a kérdésem, hogy mi a kifejezés ellentétje....
Ja, és "hivatalosan" hogy fordítanátok?


----------



## Zsanna

Encolp, a fordításhoz kellene egy mondat, mert így, önmagában szó szerint is lefordíthatjuk (ld. bármelyik a fent említettekből), de mivel a szókapcsolat nem szokásos a magyarban (mellesleg szerintem az angolban sem), így kapásból nem jön a megoldás.

Ellenállok a kísértésnek, hogy tippeljek, de nagyjából egyetértek franciséval.


----------



## Encolpius

Egyrészt (utánanéztem) egy M.L. King idézet: Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance - ez a fejezet címe, majd ez áll a szövegben: "Like many others in the  civil rights movement, King  characterized the struggle as one of  enlightenment against ignorance.  The long-standing beliefs of racial  superiority and entitlement that dominated the government of the  Southern states of the US had  given rise to a political system that  excluded black people and many  other minorities. King felt that this  position was fervently believed in  by those in power, and that this  “sincere ignorance” was at the  root of the problems of inequality."


----------



## Olivier0

Akkor az _enlightenment_ (felvilágosodás) ellentéteként az _ignorance_-ra nem rossz a _tudatlanság_, de a _sincere_ nem igazán _nyílt_ vagy _naív_, hanem a _long-standing beliefs / fervently believed_ kifejezéseket tükrözi: valami hagyomány, megrögzöttség, és egyben őszinte hit (ti. abban, hogy felsőbbrendű a fehér ember).
-- Olivier


----------

